# New pictures of the gang- picture heavy



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

I am having fun with my friend'scamera... here's our fishy family (that lives at home):

Sparkles
View attachment 3377


Star
View attachment 3378


Issy
View attachment 3379


Sally
View attachment 3380


and *drumroll* 
Tinkerbell!
View attachment 3381

View attachment 3382
View attachment 3385


Our daughter liked the name- we stole the idea from somebody here- I believe SunkissedinCA- who has a tiny girl betta named Tinkerbell. Ours is Tink for short.
I knew I would never be able to keep a hospital tank


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

You have some beautiful fishies


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful fish!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

amazing especially tink


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Simply Beautiful


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

wow you have gorgeous bettas! hehe she's real little like my little tinkerbell! she's adorable


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

spakle is amazing, and i have tinkerbale sally and issys twins


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Tinkerbell is a cellophane  NICE FISH!!!


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you all! We love them dearly. It's also nice to take pics with a real camera for a change.


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

sunkissedinCA said:


> wow you have gorgeous bettas! hehe she's real little like my little tinkerbell! she's adorable


Thanks! When I saw her I immediately thought of your Tinkerbell- she is maybe one inch long.


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> spakle is amazing, and i have tinkerbale sally and issys twins


Lol maybe they're related! Mine came from Petsmart.


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Tinkerbell is a cellophane  NICE FISH!!!


Thanks Mr Vampire! I had no idea. I am clueless sometimes lol


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

They're BEAUTIFUL!! :-D


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Very cute! Each and everyone of your fish is absolutley beautiful! So, how is that JFC working out for you?


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Scienceluvr8 said:


> Very cute! Each and everyone of your fish is absolutley beautiful! So, how is that JFC working out for you?


Thanks! The JFC worked like a charm. Star was swimming around his tank after one day. I was really worried I was going to loose him since he was not moving in he morning after I started the treatment. Now the holes in his fins are gone- mind you he looks a bit ragged still but no worries :-D
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very pretty fishies. And I LOVE the name Tinkerbell.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Beautiful fish I love Sally's coloring and Tink is adorable as well ;]


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Cute Fish! Sparkle is sooo beautiful.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, your boys are gorgeous and your girls are soooo cute! What a great fish family!


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

those photos are awesome!!


----------

